# PB arabian I am considering.



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

may have a flaw, intended purpose of horse is 50 mile top ten eventually a 100 miler AERC Endurance completer for a heavyweight rider. we will see if vids work.
http://db.tt/3QgZZUkP


http://db.tt/j7PCqjjq


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Very nice, how tall is he?
I would love to see him moving without him being held behind the bit, a little more natural head carriage.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

15.2 Hows this..?
http://db.tt/CEL1ayO3


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

What I wouldn't give for a 15.2 PB Arab. 

Video is better , but you don't ride like that in endurance, I don't think.
The rider just seems to be trying to get his head set and it is irritating him, I just wonder how he holds his head when he is left alone, like if he was picking his way down a rocky trail.
He is gorgeous!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Love him! Honestly he looks flat out mad at the rider but that's just me. I think he'd do pretty good endurance wise. Would be nice to see how he rides naturally when theyre not hanging on his face


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I like that horse, very much!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Looks like they're trying to get a Hunter Pleasure (main ring) head set on him. He's a very pretty horse and a nice mover in spite of being held behind the bit. Lots of Padron?


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

check out left front foot


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

He is a lovely horse. Built the way I like an Arabian, not stick thin.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Handsome fellow. I'd like to see him with a natural head-set. I'd also like to see just a confo shot of him, standing four-square on solid ground. He seems to have rather long and (maybe) overly sloping pasterns. 

What is his breeding?

Lizzie


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

*Monogramm, Bey Shah+, Eter breeding*


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Joe it looks like your search for an arabian may be coming to an end. Congrats.
I like him and am still shaking my head from the first vids. He would move a lot more natural and willingly if his head was not being held down. 
Joe go rescue that horse and show them how to ride an arabian. Good luck. Shalom


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

LOL, humm might have to figure that out myself,


----------



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

Is it just me or does he have a little more flexion in the RF fetlock than the LF? Maybe it's just that first video. Pasterns are a little long but I bet this horse would be happy to have a new job, given the video!  Nice horse.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Joe, are you seeing a little bit of a club on the L. fore? The vid isn't great but I got an impression that way. Seeing the Bey Shah, it woudn't surprise me if it was a little bit.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^That's what I was thinking too. At first I couldn't quite put my finger on what was bothering me about his front legs and, after watching intently, it's because the angles on his hooves don't match. Whether that's an actual club or just due to a really crappy farrier, I'd have to actually see his feet to know for certain.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I thought that the horse just needs a good farrier, the two fronts definitely look different, but I thought not so bad that a good farrier couldn't correct. If indeed it was a true club foot I didn't think it was a bad one.


----------



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

Ah! That must be what it is. Good eye.  I felt the same about "something" off on his fronts.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

He's really nice! He'll look so much better when he has a more natural headset. He has to be patient for putting up w/that.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

owner is sending me a close up picture of the foot, he's a five hour ride, Im debating driving up with my car, riding him then sending over a vet, or just sendign the vet first , probably cost the same either way, as if vet check is ok I would go up with truck/trailer. 
I think I have a no saddle video, I wanted him under saddle as horse has littel to no trail miles and been trained for arena, western pleasure stuff, I think I would haul him straight to a trail trainer let them put 30 days of trail miles on him.

here is him with no tack or rider,
http://db.tt/k10wc4Zd


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Owner says " Its not a club foot its just more narrow with a higher heel than the other."
originally they stated the normal club like look arabians have. I thought that was odd and had never heard that but maybe it isnt that uncommon. Is that type of foot problem common in that line ? how does it affect horse for long term endurance work, I really do want to eventually complete at least 1 100 miler, and in the mean time do multi day 25's and single 50's


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Very nice!!
Does he always need boots? Looks like support boots, to boot.

Well, if he is 5 hours from you, that means he could be as close as 8 hours from me, hmmmmmm. I think all that hock action would expend too much energy on a 50 miler, much better suited for a 10 mile marathon pulling my new vehicle.
He would look mighty fine in front of a carriage.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I know my vet and my farrier said a lot of arabs have some form of a club foot. Mine did, very mild. It really showed up when I went through my crappy farrier stage.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

HE is gorgeous!!

I see a slight stiffness in the right hind. He was protecting it in the liberty video. I also think you want more walk for an endurance horse.

Nancy


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Joe4d said:


> Owner says " Its not a club foot its just more narrow with a higher heel than the other."
> originally they stated the normal club like look arabians have. I thought that was odd and had never heard that but maybe it isnt that uncommon. Is that type of foot problem common in that line ? how does it affect horse for long term endurance work, I really do want to eventually complete at least 1 100 miler, and in the mean time do multi day 25's and single 50's


Bey Shah is known for passing on clubbed feet, from lesser to greater degree, and it's a typical Arab dodge to call it "high low" or "narrow in front with a higher heel". Some of it can be corrected, depending on how bad it is. I can't tell a thing by that last video, I'd need good conformation shots MINUS all the crap on the front legs. (Another Arab dodge or shots of the horse in belly deep grass.) 

If you're really interested, have the vet check him out first, and do a set of radiographs on those two front legs, especially the feet. That will tell you real quickly if it's a farrier problem or a true club. Depending on the severity of the club he may or may not ever be suitable for even a 50 miler. That and the hind that the other poster mentioned, though.....if he's short striding on his left fore he could be compensating on the right hind some.....can't tell by those vids. 

I had a mare with a +4 Club and she was extremely sure footed and while she short strided on that leg, she was never lame. I probably rode her 25 miles or more in a day on some of our mountain rides but I wouldn't have done a 50 or more with her because I don't think she would have stood up to it. 

Would you PM me his name (if you don't want to put it out here, I understand)? Seeing those markings, I think I "know" that horse but can't be sure. 

Here's the mare I had: 



























Here's where I used to ride her: 









So she was "serviceably sound" for sure.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Even with his foot being clubby, he looks like he also lands toe first majority of the time. I would definitely want him vetted complete with radiographs before considering buying him from those videos. He's a pretty boy, but his feet may impede with what you want to use him for.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Subbing...so many good points brought out.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm going against the flow and not really liking him. Too many variables for him to be a great prospect for endurance IMO. He does look a little short strided and clubby to me, and I really don't like how long those pasterns are or how flat that croup is. He's pretty for sure, but I'm just not so sure about sturdy. He had good bone which is nice, but his back is longer than I'm used to seeing in an Arabian, and the fact that he seems to have a lot of 'fire' could be a very good thing...or a very bad thing. It all depends on how he wants to use that energy. Fretting about wanting to dance around and do his own thing, or buckle down and use it for something productive? It just depends on his personality.

Of course, hoof problems and such don't always mean a horse is doomed in a certain discipline, it just depends on how hard you're willing to work with what you've got, and how far the HORSE is willing to go. There is a very nice endurance facility with top of the line Arabians and a few other horses of different breeds (Spanish mustangs, a few TBs, and an angalo) in my area that goes barefoot with all of their horses, and one of their TB geldings came to them abcessing constantly from off the track, one clubbed hoof, thin flaky soles, unhealthy frogs, etc- and after 8 months of careful trimming he's been sound and doing 50 and 100 milers even in different countries for 7 years now!


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Most of the "fire" and excess movement will disappear once he is ridden daily and for long distances.
I have a mare that is "hot" and if she is not ridden several miles everyday or so she turns into the park horse she was bred to be.
Joe get that foot examined then get a second opinion just to be safe.
IMO he should be OK for what you want him to do.
Oh and after buying an arabian then riding one mile after mile while learning "on the job" so to speak you will do just fine. Shalom


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

yeh this is a green trained 6yo, owners started to train for western pleasure, not really fair to judge the over collection, the leg wraps and feet issues do concern me though. COuld just be a fashion statement or people buying off on the needs wraps nonsense.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

problem is i not sure if I want a horse that is "ok". I want to be the limiting factor of the team, not the horse. Im thinking for midpack horse Id look for something experienced. I d apreciate the help, I mentioned scheduling a vet and asked for close up pics of feet. Will run them past my farrier, and then go to the vet. then go ride. Assuming he checks out. Also looking at a 12yo anglo with 6 years endurance, bout 18 rides, 17 completions. all good 10 mph averages. Current owner wants to move up to a dominating 100 mile horse.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

I would honestly ride him first before you have him vetted. You may end up not liking how he rides and waste all the money checking him out beforehand. That's just how I would go about it. 

ETA: if you're going to drive up there regardless, that is. For such a long drive, maybe you coul get a hint of of he'll do well, then ride, then have him properly vetted if he passes the first two tests. 8 hours is definitely a long way to drive. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I do like the look of him and well worth a trip to try
He's been schooled pretty typical for the show Arabian classes over here - its how they like them to go, you'd soon work him out of it as they mostly have training martingales to encourage that head frame and often a really 'sharp' bit to discourage them from making too much contact with it
You might find the way he goes at present a lot different to what you're used too but it shouldn't put you off because you can see how he strides out.
You know yourself that you'd need vet advice on the club foot thing. 
I rode 2 that had just one club foot in front and both were terribly uncomfortable on that lead at the canter.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

as soon as I asked for a pic of the foot, and asked them when was good for a vet to come out I havent heard a peep out of them, but all things work out for the better, check out this guy, riding him this weekend and getting a ppe next week hopefully, looks great to me.

sire RDO royal saracen,
dame asaalah bint dafana


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

You wont know till you sit on him really. he looks to have some good limbs under him so should cover the ground but not such great quarters - will build up with work though but is he a bit on the narrow side? Cant tell from that pic


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Age and size of the new prospect, please????


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

5yo, 15 hands


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm not crazy about that one Joe. 
He does have nice bone but not crazy about his hind end or his shoulder.
But you never know... Let us know how it goes!

The first one appeared better, but agree he has a front end problem. Did you see how he was fussing more when they had him going to the right? Too bad.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Too bad you aren't in AR, I've been looking at this guy for a while.
There was a CL ad on him with better photos but I can't find it.

15.2 Stout 5yo Arabian Gelding under saddle for sale in Arkansas, United States of America :: HorseClicks

And this one:
http://www.horseclicks.com/make-offer-beautiful-broke-purebred-arabian-geldin/horses/271850

ETA: Bummer, they sold these.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Now, keep in mind that I don't have vast amounts of experience with Arabs, but I agree with Fly. I'm not a huge fan of the look of the second. His hind end looks weak and his shoulder is really steep, which will make extending his gaits difficult for him...and probably a rough ride for you.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm also thinking the grey is lacking in the back half but if he is unfit right now that could change -- he is only five after all. Also, because of his age, growing a bit more height may happen. As well, is he tied in at the knees a tad (I still don't have my new glasses yet)? That may be a consideration with regard to future soundness. He looks calm and relaxed.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

For me all horses need to have good quarters because they should be pushing from there - I think some of these weak ones in arabs maybe came about from all the interest in breeding for just a pretty head
If they cant push forward they feel like riding a pneumatic drill


----------



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

*Not registered as of yet*



Joe4d said:


> as soon as I asked for a pic of the foot, and asked them when was good for a vet to come out I havent heard a peep out of them, but all things work out for the better, check out this guy, riding him this weekend and getting a ppe next week hopefully, looks great to me.
> 
> sire RDO royal saracen,
> dame asaalah bint dafana


Joe ~ this gelding does not appear to be registered as of yet. I have a screen shot of the mares progeny which shows only one foal produced from the mare listed above. That foal is a 2006 Chestnut mare sired by SAUD EL QAHTAHN.


----------



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

*Sire's information*

And the sire's registered get are as follows:


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> Owner says " Its not a club foot its just more narrow with a higher heel than the other."
> originally they stated the normal club like look arabians have. I thought that was odd and had never heard that but maybe it isnt that uncommon. Is that type of foot problem common in that line ? how does it affect horse for long term endurance work, I really do want to eventually complete at least 1 100 miler, and in the mean time do multi day 25's and single 50's


That looks like a mild club foot. It is common in some Arabians. One of mine has a mild club & has never taken a bad step in 25 years. I think the trick is to not try to make it look like the other foot.
He's very handsome & I think he would love doing endurance.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Joe4d said:


> but all things work out for the better, check out this guy, riding him this weekend and getting a ppe next week hopefully, looks great to me.
> 
> sire RDO royal saracen,
> dame asaalah bint dafana


Might just be the photo, but appears to have swelling in his front pastern. Not a huge fan of his build either.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

the 5yo isnt registered, selller has the aplication, and my sister is friends with original breeder, I am assuming I shouldnt have to alot of back tracking to do if I need to register. Horse hasnt been under saddle long, and is still growing.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

that pics old as well, hopefull have some better pictures monday. the grey is a distress position, and I got knee high grass,, sooooo. 
I wish I was out west as well, AERC nationals is in Idaho this year and I am thinking very hard about going to work the ride and horse shop, Probably be pretty easy to get a cheap ride back to the east if I find somethign there, as quite a few trucks will be headed back this way.


----------

